# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Këput penisin sepse nuk e lënë të martohet me atë që do

## Roi

Pasi që familja nuk i ka lejuar të martohet me vajzën e një klase më të ulët, 25-vjeçari egjiptian ka këputur penisin e tij, njofton policia e atjeshme.
Tentimin dyvjeçar për të bindur babanë që të martohet me vajzën që i pëlqen, mashkulli e ka përfunduar duke marrë thikën në dorë dhe duke prerë një pjesë të organit të tij gjenital, thuhet në raportin e policisë.

Familja e të riut rrjedh nga provinca jugore egjiptiane Qena, një nga më të varfrat dhe më konzervativet në Egjipt.

Pas këtij veprimi ai është dërguar në spital, por doktorët nuk kanë arritur tia qepin pjesën e këputur të penisit. Mashkulli ende është duke u rehabilituar nga lëndimi, ka thënë një burim anonim për agjencinë e lajmeve AP.


E shifni goca se cbejen meshkujt per ju. hahahahahahahah

----------


## INFINITY©

Ky po qe eshte problem nderkombetar.

----------


## Enii

> Ky po qe eshte problem nderkombetar.


per te gjitha femrat e planetit  :perqeshje:

----------


## Roi

> Ky po qe eshte problem nderkombetar.


ai Apolloni pse nuk te duket..
Ateher le tja ndrrojn vendin ........

----------


## DEA27

Kesaj I Them Une Dashuri! Bravo

----------


## maxhuni

> Kesaj I Them Une Dashuri! Bravo



*Ku e SHeF DasHuRine Ktu* ?? !!!!! Lo*O*o*O*oL

_BuDaLLiKu Më i MaDH Ky ëSHTë_.

----------


## DEA27

> *Ku e SHeF DasHuRine Ktu* ?? !!!!! Lo*O*o*O*oL
> 
> _BuDaLLiKu Më i MaDH Ky ëSHTë_.


MIRE QE NA I THE SE SE KUPTUAM FARE NE KETEJ :Lulja3:

----------


## Gostivari_usa

A behte fjele per lajm te vertete ose genjshter?!!

----------


## Izadora

Paska kalu ne depresion i gjori !

----------


## PINK

mire paska bere, c'e deshte me !!! Lol

----------


## FierAkja143

wow injoranca ne kulm!

----------


## EdiR

Kesaj i thone "armiku me i madh i njeriut eshte vetja".

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Edhe pse nuk ma merr mendja qe eshte lajm i vertete, po edhe nese eshte , nuk eshte rasti i pare ky ne historine e njerezimt kur njerezit presin po bejne kete pune.

http://www.vincentchow.net/364/roman...is-dog-eats-it

http://english.pravda.ru/society/sto...s_girlfriend-0

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...s-1503457.html 

http://www.eternal-allegiance.com/f7...zza-86798.html

etj etj.

Budallalleqe te tilla lexon  sa te duash ne  internet.

GV_USA

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

po paska lujt menc ai mer qyqaaaaaaa....ku e do mo ajo ate me gjys burri o bo tani :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xingaro

Ai me mire te kishte vrare veten...se paska qene penis nga koka deri tek kembet i shkreti...

----------


## saura

> Pasi që familja nuk i ka lejuar të martohet me vajzën e një klase më të ulët, 25-vjeçari egjiptian ka këputur penisin e tij, njofton policia e atjeshme.
> Tentimin dyvjeçar për të bindur babanë që të martohet me vajzën që i pëlqen, mashkulli e ka përfunduar duke marrë thikën në dorë dhe duke prerë një pjesë të organit të tij gjenital, thuhet në raportin e policisë.
> 
> Familja e të riut rrjedh nga provinca jugore egjiptiane Qena, një nga më të varfrat dhe më konzervativet në Egjipt.
> 
> Pas këtij veprimi ai është dërguar në spital, por doktorët nuk kanë arritur tia qepin pjesën e këputur të penisit. Mashkulli ende është duke u rehabilituar nga lëndimi, ka thënë një burim anonim për agjencinë e lajmeve AP.
> 
> 
> E shifni goca se cbejen meshkujt per ju. hahahahahahahah


Ja paska fut vetes ,tani e hengri mire ky budalli ,kush eshte ajo goce qe e do ate  tani hahahaha.
Na  Roi, mos  be ndonje te pa bere ,se qenke gati per sakrifica ti. :perqeshje:

----------


## xlindax

* Mire beri
Tani ecen me siguri me lirshem.*

----------


## mia@

A e vleresoi e dashura e tij kete gjest, apo...?! :sarkastik:

----------


## ajzberg

Lajmi mund te jete i rreme ,ai mundet te jete bere ''synet''

----------


## riduana

> mire paska bere, c'e deshte me !!! Lol


hahahhahah uuuuu sa e forte

----------

